# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  عناوين صحيفه الصدى وبعض صحف المريخ اليوم

## امير الشامى

*
 

صقور الجديان تخسر أمام السنغال وديا بهدف وإلغاء حفل إستقبال لاعبي المريخ 

ريكاردو يتفقد الإستاد و لاعبو المريخ يتجمعون غدا و يغادرون إلي نيروبي الأحد 

الطريفي الصديق : أحمد الباشا فاجأ الجهاز الفني و طلبنا تقريرا عاجلا 

أبوعنجة : الإعداد من دون الدوليين والأجانب فاشل 

مجدي امبده لست من اللاعبين أصحاب الطموح المحدود ولم آت للقلعة الحمراء للبقاء علي دكة البدلاء 

أهلي الخرطوم يقدم مدربه الفرنسي في مؤتمر صحفي غدا

منتخب أنغولا يؤدي تجربة أمام سيراليون الأحد 

فاروق جبره يكشف أسباب تعاقده مع النيل و رفض عرض الجزيره 

خالد المصطفي : الإختيار للمنتخب أصبح سهلا و المشاركة معه لم تعد صعبه فكثرت الغيابات و الإعتذارات
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
اتجاه لتسفيرهما من نيجيريا عبر البر 

وارغو وكليتشي عالقان في لاغوس .. واديكو باسكال يصلان الاحد

 


لم يزل لاعبا المريخ  ستيفن وارغو وكليتشي في نيجيريا ولم يتمكنا من مغادرتها بأتجاه السودان  وذلك نسبة للاضطرابات التي تشهدها نيجيريا هذه الايام .. وعدم انتظام  الرحلات الجوية في مطار لاغوس ويدرس المريخ حاليا خيار ان يغادر اللاعبان  الاراضي النيجيرية برا الي احدي الدول المجاورة ومن ثم الحضور الي الخرطوم  او الي نيروبي مباشرة حيث يقام معسكر الفريق الاعدادي هناك .. وبخصوص  اللاعبان الاعاجيان اديكو  وباسكال فقد اكدت دائرة الكرة حضورهما يوم بعد غد الاحد الي الخرطوم  ومغادرة مع بعثة المريخ المتوجهة الي العاصمة الكينية نيروبي مساء الاحد 
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور حبيبنا الشامي 

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
 

 كلتشي ووارغو يفكران في الخروج من نيجريا برا 

جليسون يخضع راجي لبرنامج تأهيل ويؤكد عودته قريبا 

تطورات جديدة تبقي الشغيل بالدوحه 

المريخ يحتفل بالإستقلال في ليلة كبرى 

إشادة إمارتية ببلة جابر 

الهلال يستأنف عقوبة الكاف بلوزان 

كلتشي ووارغو يتصلان بمدربهما 

اعلن إستعداده للحاق بالصقور 
الباشا: ليس لدي خلاف مع مازدا وظروف اسرية هي السبب 

 منتخبنا يخسر تجربة السنغال بهدف 

 حكم مباراة منتخبنا وتونس يشيد بقدرات بلة جابر 

جليسون يطمئن راجي ويتوقع عودته قريبا 

تعديلات متوقعة في برنامج ريكاردو 

المريخ يحتفل بالإستقلال اليوم ببرنامج حافل 

معتصم جعفر: يومان لحسم امر تخلف الباشا 

مازيمبي ينهي معسكره في السنغال ويصل الكنغو 
*

----------


## jafaros

*مشكور كتير يا الشامي ......
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مشكووووووووووور
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*تشكر يا صفوة
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم  ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكوووووور يا أمير !!
*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*thanks
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*
 










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امير الشامي علي الابداعات
                        	*

----------

